# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts de Wilde (Apeldoorn)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: de Wilde

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk de Wilde, Apeldoorn

Adres: Parelvissersstraat 480, Apeldoorn


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts de Wilde*

----------

